

ProtonMail email loss incident post mortem - eik3_de
https://protonmail.ch/blog/missing-emails-restored/

======
diafygi
How can they recover emails if they were encrypted client-side?

~~~
eik3_de
"recover" doesn't neccessarily have to mean that they had the mails in plain
text

